# Amtrak Guest Rewards - Great Experience



## lthanlon (Oct 18, 2010)

I just made reservations for the first time using Amtrak Guest Rewards and was thoroughly impressed with how my representative handled my requests. I redeemed points for one leg of a journey, then purchased the return trip. Plus, he was also able to reserve my preferred roomette both directions. I asked and he told me he's based in Southern California -- which is important to me, since it is vital that jobs are kept here, rather than offshored.


----------



## Shanghai (Oct 18, 2010)

I have had two recent conversations with AGR staff and found both

to be courteous and competent. I guess there are some bad apples

in most groups but most people are good.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 19, 2010)

If I saw it correctly, the AGR call center is now in Riverside, CA!






And they are indeed open on weekends!



I have made changes and redemptions on Sunday!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 19, 2010)

That's great news for folks who have enough miles already in the bank, but what are those of us who are still trying to accrue miles supposed to do? For us the cheerful folks working extended hours doesn't help us since they can't tell us what's going on and can't book anything until the computer says we have the miles. Meanwhile I'm sitting on the sidelines instead of racking up more trips during the fall promotion while I wait to see if and when AGR finally starts posting points again. I'm sure they didn't intend for their system to be this crippled this long, but from the perspective of this user the website might as well say_ four-oh-four_.


----------



## jmbgeg (Oct 19, 2010)

daxomni said:


> That's great news for folks who have enough miles already in the bank, but what are those of us who are still trying to accrue miles supposed to do? For us the cheerful folks working extended hours doesn't help us since they can't tell us what's going on and can't book anything until the computer says we have the miles. Meanwhile I'm sitting on the sidelines instead of racking up more trips during the fall promotion while I wait to see if and when AGR finally starts posting points again. I'm sure they didn't intend for their system to be this crippled this long, but from the perspective of this user the website might as well say_ four-oh-four_.


If you are holding off on travel you would otherwise book because you are not seeing AGR function sufficiently in posting earned and transferred miles I would suggest you are hurting yourself. I have miles from an EB trip that have not yet posted. I have the ticket stubs to prove the travel if needed. Once they have broken the logjam loose, if tracveled miles don't post, you can always request missing miles and provide proof of travel. I have no concern that miles traveled during this vacuum period are lost in perpetuity.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2010)

Perhaps I'm hurting myself, but consider this. I do not expect to meet the requirements for the 10,000 points offer. So, that leaves me with the double points offer. Unfortunately, with no clear indication of what exactly qualifies for double points due to AGR's needlessly confusing fine print and equally confused staff there's no way to know how much of a bonus we will or won't get until they actually start posting. But so far that has yet to happen since earning points is apparently on hold indefinitely. And then there's the realization that I may have to eventually file one or more review requests with AGR over the course of weeks or months just to get any points of all. It's not the end of the world, but right now the incentive aspect of the fall AGR promotion is lost on me. *shrug*


----------



## AlanB (Oct 20, 2010)

As I noted in the other topic on this, and another member followed up with a much more clear version of the rules, the minimum only applies to the 10,000 bonus. Any and all trips without regard to what was paid will earn double points.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 20, 2010)

AlanB said:


> As I noted in the other topic on this, and another member followed up with a much more clear version of the rules, the minimum only applies to the 10,000 bonus. Any and all trips without regard to what was paid will earn double points.


If you think the terms are clear then by all means make use of the promotion. For those of us who find the fine print unclear it's our own decision as to how much we trust a program that can't post any of our miles for weeks at a time and can't explain what's going on or when it will be fixed. I believe that I've done everything that a reasonable person could be expected to do and I still get conflicting information. So, I'm simply choosing to sit this promotion out and wait for AGR to return to a fully functional state before I look at any points runs. I think that's a perfectly reasonable position to take in light of recent developments.


----------



## the_traveler (Oct 20, 2010)

No disrespect meant, but I for one (even if I didn't know how many points I would get) would rather earn 100 points for a trip, instead of -0- points for no trip!



Just save your ticket stubs to prove you traveled! (They should - and will - be doubled retroactively!



)


----------



## AlanB (Oct 21, 2010)

daxomni said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > As I noted in the other topic on this, and another member followed up with a much more clear version of the rules, the minimum only applies to the 10,000 bonus. Any and all trips without regard to what was paid will earn double points.
> ...


Obviously it is indeed your decision. Only you can decide to lose points or not.

But I fail to see how this post from Becky showing the email she got leaves things unclear.



BeckysBarn said:


> This is from the email my husband received (the emphasis is mine):
> 
> "Earn with Take Ten from October 1 through December 14, 2010
> 
> ...


Seems quite clear to me. 

PS. AGR Insider has shown up to lay out the time table of when things will start posting and to explain what happened. I do agree with the posters over at Flyertalk however who have stated that the Insider's post or some portion of it should indeed be posted on the AGR website so that all can see it.

But regardless there is a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------

